# eBay picture thread



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2017)

Me110E, ZG26 "Horst Wessel" 3U+??, winter camo Finland, https://www.ebay.de/itm/Flugzeug-Me-...kAAOSwH3hZ8GNs
Me110F ZG26 "Horst Wessel" 3U+WT https://www.ebay.de/itm/Luftwaffe-Fo...kAAOSw09xZ8G-i
Me110C LG2 L2+GR Krementschuk September 1941, https://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Fotos-Flug...gAAOSwW6BZ8HEC
Me110C Erpr. Gr. 210/SKG 210 Wappen Embleme 1941 https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lw-Foto-Flug...AAAOSwXPNZ8Ghj
Me110C II./ZG 76 M8+?E Wesermuende Juli 41, https://www.ebay.de/itm/Flugzeug-Me-...YAAOSwh1pZ8Gul


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2017)

Condor Spain Do17 Pablo http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOTO-SOLDATEN...IAAMXQNo5TcKK3
Condor Spain He111 reprint http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOTO-SOLDATEN...cAAMXQDnpTcKMz
4.(H)/31 https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-4-H-31-...EAAOSwZtlZ7204
4.(H)/31 https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-4-H-31-...0AAOSwlptZ72xC
4.(H)/31 https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-4-H-31-...wAAOSwIVhZ72vG
IAR80 https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-2-WK-Ru...oAAOSw63FZ72A0
Avia B-534 German cross ?C+GG https://www.ebay.de/itm/2Wk-Foto-Flu...EAAOSwsBtZ7tJR
E.Udet Jasta 4 Pour le Merite https://www.ebay.de/itm/Wk-Foto-Flug...MAAOSwmkpZ7tZE


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2017)

Fw190, 1943

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1943or44-WW...8AAOSwU4FZ7Ph8
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1943-WWII-U...sAAOSw9KhZ7O0G
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1943or44-WW...AAAOSwk-1Z7Pkx
Ju290, 1943 https://www.ebay.com/itm/1943or44-WW...kAAOSwEOpZ7PnJ


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2017)

Post #3, Picture 1, I've never seen these markings before....ʌ|


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)

Geo, it is the letter "N". Just the hatch cover is open there.





.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2017)

LMAO....crap. Thanks Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)

My pleasure.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2017)

You been working too hard Geo.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nakajima B5N Kate -Saipan 1944 Japanese Nakajima B5N "Kate" Found on Saipan 1944 | eBay
Japanese Planes Being Burned after VE Japanese Planes Being Burned After the War 1945 IV | eBay
Japanese Planes Being Burned after VE Japanese Planes Being Burned After the War 1945 V | eBay
Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea 1943 Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea 1943 | eBay
Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Front Cockpit '43 Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Front Cockpit '43 | eBay
Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck, Tail Gunner's Seat, Lae New Guine Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck, Tail Gunner's Seat, Lae New Guinea | eBay
Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Tail Marking '43 Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Tail Marking '43 | eBay
Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Fuselage Close Up Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Wreck Captured at Lae, New Guinea, Fuselage Close Up | eBay
Captured Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate--1 of 3 Survivors II | eBay
Captured Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate--1 of 3 Survivors III | eBay
Nakajima Ki-84 & G3M Nell Wrecks on Okinawa 45 Nakajima Ki-84 & G3M Nell Wrecks on Okinawa 45 | eBay
Saipan A6M5 Zero Fighters aboard CVE-12 USS Copahee '44 Saipan A6M5 Zero Fighters aboard CVE-12 USS Copahee '44 | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero Being Disassembled at Buna https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...140900?hash=item2847bb2ce4:g:wrcAAOSw3fZaHEfq
Japanese Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero Being Disassembled at Buna https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141040?hash=item2847bb2d70:g:bmUAAOSwySVaHEfw
Japanese Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero Tail Wheel Close Up, Buna 1943 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141206?hash=item2847bb2e16:g:4FQAAOSwke9aHEf2
Japanese Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero Largely Intact at Buna https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141358?hash=item2847bb2eae:g:EBwAAOSwbF1aHEf-
Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero at Buna 1942 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141547?hash=item2847bb2f6b:g:FG4AAOSwLYBaHEgN
Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero at Buna 1942 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141661?hash=item2847bb2fdd:g:F5MAAOSwIJlaHEgV
Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero at Buna 1942 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-M...141846?hash=item2847bb3096:g:LaUAAOSwdW9aHEgd
1st Brazilian Fighter Squadron P-47 Thunderbolt 1944 Italy https://www.ebay.com/itm/1st-Brazil...094666?hash=item2847ab360a:g:MNYAAOSw~QRaG4fl
Colonel Loren Hillsinger & Hurricane '43 number V6844 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Remarkable...253359?hash=item2847bce42f:g:a2oAAOSwa3BaHFiz
Junkers Ju-188 and Messerschmitt Bf-109, Fw-190 at Erfurt, Germany 1945 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Junkers-Ju...253308?hash=item2847bce3fc:g:JDsAAOSwv~1aHFit
Bf109 Jg54 East front snow Trautloft sitting next to plane https://www.ebay.com/itm/JG-54-Mess...142791?hash=item2847bb3447:g:7gMAAOSw8b1aHEhM


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2017)

I noticed this picture was labelled Me 109 and its an Fw 190

Captured German Plane RAF Markings Me-109 Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2017)

No it is a Bf109F without the hub, see the wheels for extra pointer.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree. Undoubtedly one of captured Bf 109s. The F variant is very likely.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2017)

That's what I get for not enlarging the pic


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2017)

GEORGE! That's 3 demerit points!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2017)

DOH!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bf109 F-4 (RAF serial NN644) of No. 1426 (Enemy Aircraft Circus) giving flying demonstrations. Although painted in RAF colours, the aircraft retains the 'White 11' and bomb symbol markings of its former Luftwaffe unit, 10.(Jabo)/JG 26.

Another picture with another view Captured German Planes RAF Markings Fw-190 Me-109 Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2017)

FW190A-7 Sturmstaffel 1 Salzwedel 29.4.1944 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-7 Sturmstaffel 1 Salzwedel 29.4.1944 | eBay
FW190A-7 Sturmstaffel 1 Salzwedel 29.4.1944 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-7 der Sturmstaffel 1 am 29.4.1944 in Salzwedel | eBay
FW190A-7 Sturmstaffel 1 Salzwedel 29.4.1944 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-7 Sturmstaffel 1 Salzwedel Frühjahr 1944 | eBay
Munich-Riem Ta152 me262 Si204 Ju88 Nightfighter Bf109 Late Captured German Planes Munich Riem Me-262 Me-109 Fw-190 Original Large WW2 Photo | eBay
FW200 fg362 WWII photo-362nd FG- Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 200 Condor Recon/Bomber plane | eBay
He177 Ju188 wreck Wrecked Captured German Planes Original WWII Photo | eBay
Ju88 Bf109 FW190 Enemy flight Captured German Planes RAF Markings Fw-190 Me-109 Ju-88 Original WWII Photo | eBay
Bf109 FW190 Enemy flight Captured German Planes RAF Markings Fw-190 Me-109 Original WWII Photo | eBay
Hs129 362FG WWII photo- 362nd FG- Captured German HENSCHEL HS 129 Attack Bomber plane | eBay
V2 rocket Captured German V-2 Rocket On Back Of Truck Original WWII Photo  | eBay
? BS+AX MD042 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Schule Flugzeug Beute Maschine Typ ? unbekannt !! | eBay
Ar96 KK+CX MD040 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Schule Flugzeug FW44 Go45 Top Maschinen MIX ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2017)

Bf109E-4 RAF Enemy Flight Ww2 Us Photo Of Captured German Messerschmitt Plane | eBay
Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 Ww2 Us Photo Of A Captured Italian Bomber. | eBay
B25 nice picture Stunning Large Original WWII Photo- B-25 14”x11” c.1943 | eBay
Captured Fi156 Foto/Photo beute flugzeug /captured plane Storch USA-Bezeichnung 1945 | eBay
Captured He111 Foto/Photo beute flugzeug /captured plane Heinkel He-111 + Opel 1945 | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942§§ | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942§ | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942>> | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942++ | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942> | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942>< | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942#+ | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942<> | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942+ | eBay
He111H G1+AK 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "G1+AK" der 3./KG 55 Kirowograd Frühjahr 1942< | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 30, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bf109E-4 RAF Enemy Flight Ww2 Us Photo Of Captured German Messerschmitt Plane | eBay
> Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 Ww2 Us Photo Of A Captured Italian Bomber. | eBay
> B25 nice picture Stunning Large Original WWII Photo- B-25 14”x11” c.1943 | eBay
> Captured Fi156 Foto/Photo beute flugzeug /captured plane Storch USA-Bezeichnung 1945 | eBay
> ...



#3 is misidentified. It's a Lockheed Hudson built for the RAF. It has the large "goldfish bowl" turret and ASV yagi antennas on the wings.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2017)

Bf109 emblem Foto LW Flugzeug Aircraft Airplane deutscher Jäger Me 109 mit Wappen Kennung | eBay
Bf109 Lüneburg Celle May 45 Lüneburg Celle Mai 45 Flugzeug Me 109 Tarnung - 2 Foto eines Sold. aus Kanada | eBay
Savoia SM 82 Lüneburg Celle Mai 45 Flugzeug Italien Savoia SM 82 Foto eines Sold. aus Kanada | eBay
Spitfire Lüneburg Celle May 45 Lüneburg Celle Mai 45 Flugzeug Spitfire Mk - RAF Foto eines Sold. aus Kanada | eBay
Spitfire Lüneburg Celle May 45 Lüneburg Celle Mai 45 Flugzeug Spitfire Mk - RAF Foto eines Sold. aus Kanada | eBay
Josef „Pepi“ Jennewein (* 21. Nov.1919, † 27.Juli1943 ) Ritterkreuzträger Josef Jennewein, orig. Foto, Luftwaffe, signiert, selten, WKII | eBay
51 - ? 9. Staffel 7132a❚ ORIG. Foto, Staffelwappen vom Sturzkampfgeschwader 51 - ? 9. Staffel ? | eBay
Captured Mig Stuka Pilot Ritterkreuzträger Reusch in front 6668a❚ ORIG. Foto, Stuka Pilot Ritterkreuzträger Reusch vor russ. Beute Flugzeug | eBay
Blohm&Voss?? Foto 1944 Schwerer Deutscher ?? Bomber Bruchlandung Amerikaner ?? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2017)

Post no.#20
Number 12...

Looks like the Czech* Benes-Mraz Be.51 Beta-Minor* in German hands....


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2017)

Post no.#24 above.
Number.9

Is that a Vickers Wellington?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 27, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Post no.#24 above.
> Number.9
> 
> Is that a Vickers Wellington?



Yup...it's a Wellybag: windows on the fuselage side, some evidence of geodesic structure at the front of the nose, Townend ring in the engine front, antenna mast above the cockpit and DF fairing above the fuselage.


----------

